# Hilfe zu GeeXboX



## hotschen (19. Oktober 2005)

Habe jetzt endlich gefunden, was ich gesucht hab: GeeXboX
Habe allerdings 2 Probleme: Ich habe keinen Sound und kann nicht aufs Netzwerk zugreifen.
Kann mir damit jemand helfen? Der Support und das Forum sind leider nur auf englisch...eh ich mich da durchgewuselt habe bei den ganzen Fachbegriffen...


----------



## Aiju (20. Oktober 2005)

Was für ne Netwerkkarte, Soundkarte hast du denn?
Und welche Kernelversion hat GeeXbox?
EDIT: Das nenn ich Englisch: http://geexbox.org/de
Geexbox ist nicht's (besonders) anderes als Knoppix!
Es ist nur ein ISO-Image! Also eine Live-CD.


----------



## hotschen (20. Oktober 2005)

Ok, das mit der deutschen Anleitung hatte ich dann auch gefunden. Versteh aber dennoch nur Bahnhof.
Netzwerkkarte ist eine Realtek RTL8139 .
Soundkarte...hmm, da gehts schon los. Sound onBoard. Hersteller so wie ich das verstehe Chrystal.


----------



## Aiju (20. Oktober 2005)

Du hast in dem andern Thread doch geschrieben, dass du den Rechner für Office benutzen willst.
Mit GeeXbox ist das nicht möglich!
GeeXbox ist nur eine reine Mediendistribution.


----------



## hotschen (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiß. Hab aber auch geschrieben, dass ich etwas umdisponiert habe. Office und Inet muss nicht mehr sein. Im Endeffekt stell ich mir das jetzt so vor:
Rechner einschalten--> Bootmenü (W2k und Multimedia) --> Bei Auswahl Multimedia soll eine Oberfläche ähnlich GeeXboX kommen und ich kann Musik und Filme die auf einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk liegen abspielen.
Hintergrund: Wenn ich das Ganze über W2k mache, dauert mir das booten bei meiner alten Möhre zu langsam und es läuft nicht alles immer flüssig. Da dachte ich mir so ein kleines Linux wie GeeXboX wäre da genau das richtige für mich. Ist es ja i.P. auch, wenn nur die o.g. Probleme nicht wären.


----------

